# el quinto coño



## annapo

Hola a todos los foreros.

En un libro que estoy leyendo, un personaje usa la locución "quinto coño" para indicar un lugar muy lejos donde su compañera ha pasado sus vacaciones. Hay algun otro matiz en esta espresión, ¿algo generalmente negativo? ¿ Es una espresión normal, o tiene algo grosero? 

Podéis ponerme algunas oraciones con esta espresión, ¿para que entienda un poco mejor como usarla?

Hace tiempo entendí otra locución parecida: *el quinto pino*... ¿hay alguna relación entre las dos? ¿Y porqué siempre va a ser el quinto de algo? 

ciaooooooo
Anna


----------



## Bark

La verdad es que no sé por qué siempre es el quinto pero las dos frases significan lo mismo. La diferencia radica en la vulgaridad. "El quinto coño" es más grosero y vulgar que "el quinto pino".

Como ejemplo te sirve cualquier frase que diga que algo está muy lejos:

"El problema es que vivo en el quinto pino".
"Trabajo en el quinto pino".
"No vamos a ir hasta allí ni de broma, ¡está en el quinto pino!".

Existen otras expresiones que significan lo mismo como "a tomar por culo" o "donde Cristo perdió la aplargata/el mechero".

Saludos,

Bark


----------



## Bark

Aquí tienes una posible explicación del origen de la expresión:

http://www.saberia.com/2010/09/cual-es-el-origen-de-estar-en-el-quinto-pino/

Dándola por buena, diría que "el quinto coño" es una variación para hacer la expresión más vulgar.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo diría que "el quinto pino" es un modo fino de decir que una cosa está en el quinto coño, aunque probablemente el origen es el que apunta Bark, primero fue el pino y luego el coño.
También se oye, y también es vulgar "estar en el quinto carajo".

Sí, sí se usa mucho eso del "quinto coño", pero en lenguaje informal o coloquial donde una leve grosería como puede ser esta se pueda decir sin problemas.


----------



## annapo

Muchas gracias. Esto lo useré mucho, ya que yo misma me quedo en el quinto pino...


----------



## Bloodsun

Disculpen la vulgaridad de esta expresión, pero acá en Argentina solemos decir: *"En la loma del orto"*. 
A pesar de ser muy vulgar, creo que expresa muy bien lo que se quiere decir, es decir, que está muy muy lejos, y que esa lejanía tiende a ser molesta. 
"En el quinto pino" es demasiado delicado, no sugiere que la distancia sea algo malo. "En el quinto coño" me parece más expresiva. De todas formas, en Argentina no se oye ninguna de estas dos, aunque sí he oído a españoles usar *coño* en todo tipo de frases. Al decir "¡Coño!" sería como decir "¡Mierda!" en Argentino, o "Caramba" en algún otro idioma. Decir _en el quinto coño_ equivaldría a decir _en la loma del orto_, aunque al menos para mi la palabra orto suena espantosa en cualquier contexto.

Mejor, y para hablar con propiedad, decir: "queda extremadamente lejos".


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

En la ciudad de El Ferrol (España), por el año 1982, existía un restaurante bastante alejado de la ciudad y se llamaba "El sexto pino" para indicar que estaba más lejos aún que el quinto pino. Por cierto excelente su rajo y la zorza.

Saludos


----------



## clares3

Hola
Los más exagerados utilizan otra modalidad: "en la quintísima puñeta", menos vulgar que el quinto coño pero, al parecer, más lejos que el quinto pino.


----------



## Cbes

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Los más exagerados utilizan otra modalidad: "en la quintísima puñeta", menos vulgar que el quinto coño pero, al parecer, más lejos que el quinto pino.



jajaja, me ha causado mucha gracia esta expresión y más imaginandola dicha por un español con una españolísima tonada.

Mi abuela solía decir "Donde el diablo perdió el poncho", pero como dice Bloodsun, es común escuchar "la loma del orto o del culo"


----------



## hual

Cbes said:


> jajaja, me ha causado mucha gracia esta expresión y más imaginandola dicha por un español con una españolísima tonada.
> 
> Mi abuela solía decir "Donde el diablo perdió el poncho", pero como dice Bloodsun, es común escuchar "la loma del orto o del culo"


Hola
Por acá, Córdoba - Argentina, también se dice "en la loma (d)el diablo".


----------



## Ibermanolo

Cbes said:


> Mi abuela solía decir "Donde el diablo perdió el poncho",


 
Otra típica por aquí es: donde Cristo perdió el gorro.


----------



## Bloodsun

Más extremista es decir: "Al otro lado del mundo", o hacer referencia a un país muy lejano. Ej. _"¿Dónde queda el oculista?" "Allá por ecuador..."_ (con un tono hastiado y haciendo una señal con la mano). No son frases hechas, pero suelen surgir en el lenguaje cotidiano.

Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Bloodsun said:


> Más extremista es decir: "Al otro lado del mundo", o hacer referencia a un país muy lejano. Ej. _"¿Dónde queda el oculista?" "Allá por ecuador..."_ (con un tono hastiado y haciendo una señal con la mano). No son frases hechas, pero suelen surgir en el lenguaje cotidiano.
> 
> Saludos.


 
En España solemos decir *en Pernambuco*, un punto geográfico algo difuso pero muy lejano, quizá a medio camino entre _el quinto coño_ y el _a tomar_ _pol culo_.


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos
Si seguimos así borrarán el hilo entero pues de qué significa el quinto coño nos estamos pasando a formas de decir "el quinto coño", que hay muchas y muy graciosas pero me las reservo para el hilo nuevo que alguien abrirá.


----------



## Señor K

Realmente es curioso que todas las expresiones aludan a que es "el quinto" de algo.

Acá en Chile es común la expresión que determinada cosa está "en los quintos infiernos", refiriéndose a lo mismo. Quizás por la lejanía también se usa mucho la frase "donde el diablo perdió el poncho". 

Ahora también es (un poco nada más) curiosa la relación con los órganos sexuales femeninos, porque otra expresión -muy muy usada, pero altamente soez- es que esto o lo otro queda "a la chucha", entendiéndose "chucha" por lo que tiene la mujer entre las piernas.

Otra (más) es que queda "a la conchesumadre", expresión muy vulgar también y que asimismo alude a la vagina, esta vez con su locución "concha".

Pero para no terminar ordinariamente este posteo, debo aclarar que existen muchas otras expresiones para señalar que algo se encuentra lejos que son asaz simpáticas, como queda "en la quebrada del ají", "en Chuchunco City" o "a la cresta".


----------



## clares3

Creo, Sr. K, que todos los quintos provienen del primitivo quinto pino y la cosa se fue extendiendo hasta alcanzar a todas las quintas cosas que se usan para denotar que algo está lejos, lejísimos.


----------



## turi

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola, en español de España se entiende por algo que está en "el quinto coño" que está muy lejos o perdido.

Pregunta:

¿Tiene el mismo significado para los compañeros del otro lado del charco?

Saludos, t.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Parece que en lo único que estamos de acuerdo es en lo de quinto...
Un saludo


----------



## jorgema

Por *el quinto infierno* he escuchado en mi país, para indicar que algo está muy lejos o en un sitio perdido y al que es difícil llegar. Incluso en plural "estar por/en los quintos infiernos".


----------



## turi

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Parece que en lo único que estamos de acuerdo es en lo de quinto...
> Un saludo


 
Gracias Adelaida. 

Busqué a ver si había algún hilo sobre el tema, pero no lo encontré....

¡¡Me tengo que auto.reportar!!

Saludos, t.


----------



## duvija

En el culo del mundo.
En la loma del diablo.
En la loma del poroto.
En la gran puta.

y muchas más ...

Todas estas bellezas significan, dicho lacónicamente, 'lejos'.


----------



## jorgema

duvija said:


> En el culo del mundo.



El único de tu lista que se utiliza también en el Perú. Si hasta una película peruana utilizó la frasecita en su título. Y no solamente "estar en...", sino "ser el...".


----------



## Calambur

Donde el diablo perdió el poncho.


----------



## duvija

Calambur said:


> Donde el diablo perdió el poncho.


 

Cierto, cierto. Es que esas delicadas, ni se me ocurren. De mala memoria que tengo, es eso...


----------



## Jaguar7

Aquí decimos "en la quinta porra", y no es vulgar. 

Para mandar a alguien al infierno, usamos "quinto pailón (del infierno)", pero también "váyase a la porra".


----------



## Kcris

¿No tendrá que ver con los Infiernos del Dante?


----------



## jorgema

Kcris said:


> ¿No tendrá que ver con los Infiernos del Dante?



Eso pensaba yo también. Pero creo que esos eran más de cinco, así que el más lejano no sería el quinto.


----------



## Kcris

jorgema said:


> Eso pensaba yo también. Pero creo que esos eran más de cinco, así que el más lejano no sería el quinto.


¡Claro, son como nueve! Pero quizá el que se inventó la frasecita no se leyó el libro completo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

jorgema said:


> Por *el quinto infierno* he escuchado en mi país, para indicar que algo está muy lejos o en un sitio perdido y al que es difícil llegar. Incluso en plural "estar por/en los quintos infiernos".



Es desconcertante el paralelismo entre esos dos quintos .


----------



## Metztli

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Es desconcertante el paralelismo entre esos dos quintos .


 
Lo mismo pensé yo. En México también se dice en el quinto infierno, como en Perú... ¿por qué será? ¿por qué no hay quinto malo? No, verdad? nada que ver.

Otras que usamos es:
Hasta donde el viento llega y se regresa.
En Chinches Bravas


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Otra expresión equivalente:
- Donde el diablo perdió el gorro


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

En México no.
Coño es prácticamente desconocido en México.
Decimos:

Está hasta la chingada. Está harto retirado.
Está hasta donde el Diablo tiró la chancla (zapatilla).
Está hasta donde el viento dio la vuelta.


----------



## duvija

jorgema said:


> El único de tu lista que se utiliza también en el Perú. Si hasta una película peruana utilizó la frasecita en su título. Y no solamente "estar en...", sino "ser el...".


 

¿Soy el culo del mundo? (qué narcisismo, ¡caramba!)


----------



## duvija

ah, me acordé de 'queda en la gran siete'! 
(¿alguien sabe de dónde viene esto?)


----------



## clares3

Hola
En el hilo "El quinto pino" se dan alternativas y el origen de todos los quintos, que provienen del quinto pino, al menos en España.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Curioso lo del 5 y lo del Diablo que perdió algo (poncho, chancla, gorro...)

Quiero suponer que el número 5 es aumentativo...
Decimos también: _Estar en la quinta chilla_. (En una situación económica desesperada).
Necesitamos un etimolólogo (¿Así se dice?).


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Otras veces es Cristo el que pierde algo (el mechero, el sombrero...)


----------



## jorgema

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Curioso lo del 5 y lo del Diablo que perdió algo (poncho, chancla, gorro...)
> 
> Quiero suponer que el número 5 es aumentativo...
> Decimos también: _Estar en la quinta chilla_. (En una situación económica desesperada).
> Necesitamos un etimolólogo (¿Así se dice?).



Estar en la quinta calle, en el Perú (aunque en algunos casos, lo he escuchado también para expresar completa ignorancia de algo, porque "estar en la calle" significa además de _sin dinero_, _ignorar algo_ o _no conocer de algo_).
Parece que "quinto" es un enfatizador como dices. ¿Por qué? Quizás porque es común contar en quintos, o en grupos de cinco. Por lo tanto, cinco es como el número máximo.


----------



## Cbes

duvija said:


> ah, me acordé de 'queda en la gran siete'!
> (¿alguien sabe de dónde viene esto?)


siete es un eufemismo de tajo/rotura en una prenda de vestir, aunque nunca escuché lo que decís, sino mas bien como un moderado insulto "hijo de una gran siete", así que debe funcionar como sinónimo de culo o concha, no sé, pero por ahí debe venir ya está el dicho/chiste "preparate el siete que el ocho nos casamos"


----------



## cxiro

Como veo que levantan interrogantes sobre la origen del uso de número 5 en esta frase, quiero poner aquí el contenido del enlace ya puesto en el  tercer post  de este hilo.

_Tal y como ocurre con tantas otras expresiones, ‘*estar en el quinto pino*’ es un dicho muy utilizado pero desconocido en lo que se refiere a su *origen*. Decimos que algo está en el quinto pino cuando se encuentra muy lejos._ _Para entender el significado de ‘*estar en el quinto pino*’, es necesario remontarnos a principios del siglo XX. Entre las calles madrileñas de *Recoletos *y *Alcalá*,  había 5 frondosos pinos colocados en fila. Por aquella época no estaba  bien visto el besarse en público, y como el último de los troncos estaba  alejado y era poco concurrido, los *enamorados* solían esconderse tras él para demostrarse su amor._
_Con los años, esta expresión se ha ido extendiendo hasta formar parte de nuestro vocabulario._


_otra vez la fuente:_
http://www.saberia.com/2010/09/cual-es-el-origen-de-estar-en-el-quinto-pino/


----------



## dexterciyo

También "estar a tomar por culo"


----------



## francisgranada

Hola a todos,
Se dice también (al menos aquí): "la quinta rueda" del coche o carro que significa algo o alguien inútil o redundante; "el quinto sentido"; "la quinta esencia" (o quintesencia - no sé bien si también en el español). 

En todos eses casos el "quinto" es algo que supera "la normalidad" o "lo natural" que son cuatro ruedas, cuatro sentidos naturales, las cuatro esencias o elementos de la filosofía griega (tierra, agua, aire, fuego). 

Quizás "el quinto pino" sigue también esa lógica de alguna manera ... 

***********
Para decir muy lejos, aquí se dice también (literalmente) "detrás del dorso de Dios". ¿No existe algo semejante en el español?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

francisgranada said:


> Para decir muy lejos, aquí se dice también (literalmente) "detrás del dorso de Dios". ¿No existe algo semejante en el español?


Mmm... igual, igual no: En el culo del mundo.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Es curioso que el número cinco haya producido frase similares en España y en Hungría, según hemos sabido por francisgranada: También alguien aludió al númro de dedos de la mano y no es descartable que, más allá del quinto pino, hay un elemento común entre todos los quintos lejanos que vamos descubriendo.
Pregunta francisgranada si hay algo parecido a "detrás del dorso de Dios"; bueno, yo he escuchado mucho "donde da la vuelta el viento" que, se supone, está más allá de Dios.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

francisgranada said:


> Hola a todos,
> Se dice también (al menos aquí): "la quinta rueda" del coche o carro que significa algo o alguien inútil o redundante; "el quinto sentido"; "la quinta esencia" (o quintesencia - no sé bien si también en el español).
> 
> En todos eses casos el "quinto" es algo que supera "la normalidad" o "lo natural" que son cuatro ruedas, cuatro sentidos naturales, las cuatro esencias o elementos de la filosofía griega (tierra, agua, aire, fuego).
> 
> Quizás "el quinto pino" sigue también esa lógica de alguna manera ...
> 
> ***********
> Para decir muy lejos, aquí se dice también (literalmente) "detrás del dorso de Dios". ¿No existe algo semejante en el español?



Aquí decimos 'sexto sentido' (los cinco ordinarios son vista, oído, olfato, gusto y tacto).
No recuerdo nada parecido a 'detrás del dorso de Dios', que es una buena imagen para una gran distancia.


----------



## francisgranada

clares3 said:


> ... yo he escuchado mucho "donde da la vuelta el viento" que, se supone, está más allá de Dios.


 
Suena poético y también un poco más bello que "en el culo del mundo" .

(por aquí se dice también "en el fin del mundo", pero supongo que algo parecido se podría decir en todas las lenguas, pues no se trata de una locución especial)



Manuel G. Rey said:


> Aquí decimos 'sexto sentido' (los cinco ordinarios son vista, oído, olfato, gusto y tacto)


 
Naturalmente tienes razón ... (antes he menospreciado un poco la gente de aquí... pero gracias a Dios, la mayoría de nosotros tenemos también cinco sentidos ordinarios ... ). Me excuso, el ejemplo con el quinto sentido no vale (ni en el húngaro obviamente).


----------



## Colchonero

Me pregunto si a Annapo le habrá quedado bastante clara la idea...


----------



## ErOtto

Por cierto, que sepais que *el quinto coño* no está tan lejos como se supone... está en La Codosera, Badajoz. 

Véase foto adjunta. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Colchonero

ErOtto said:


> Por cierto, que sepais que *el quinto coño* no está tan lejos como se supone... está en La Codosera, Badajoz.
> 
> Véase foto adjunta.
> 
> Saludos
> Er


 
No sé yo si me atrevería a pedir una racioncita ahí...


----------



## torrebruno

ErOtto said:


> Por cierto, que sepais que *el quinto coño* no está tan lejos como se supone... está en La Codosera, Badajoz.
> 
> Véase foto adjunta.
> 
> Saludos
> Er


¿La Codosera... La Codosera...?

¡Ah, sí, en el quinto coño!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ErOtto said:


> Por cierto, que sepais que *el quinto coño* no está tan lejos como se supone... está en La Codosera, Badajoz.
> 
> Véase foto adjunta.
> 
> Saludos
> Er



¿Y los cuatro precedentes?


----------



## ErOtto

torrebruno said:


> ¿La Codosera... La Codosera...?
> 
> ¡Ah, sí, en el quinto coño!


 





Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¿Y los cuatro precedentes?


 
Pues dependerá desde donde vengas... desde mi perspectiva deberían estar en Yecla, Valdepeñas, Herrera del Duque y Mérida. 
¿Alguien lo puede confirmar?


----------

